# first planted 20 gal tank



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

So after a good two weeks of resetting, I think I'm finally done moving things around. For now...

Let me know what you think! I'm open to suggestions!

48 watt light for 6 hours (2 hour siesta in the middle)
quartz substrate with root tabs and flourish
No CO2

Plants:
Anubias Con.
Anubias Hast.
Amazon sword
Rotala
Java fern
Bit of Java moss
Repens
Dwarf Sag.
asian ambulia

I originally was planning a java moss carpet but it looks horrible so I gave up. Hoping the sag and repen will carpet. I plan to use lots of root tabs...


----------



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

The sword has a terrible case of brown algae, since I had it previously in a goldfish tank with insufficient lighting. I plan to chop off the old leaves as the new ones grow in.

Only have 5 glowlight tetras.

Hmm... Should I put this in the planted tank thread???


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

It's alright here but I can't see your pictures?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I can see the pictures.


----------

